# Videodateien verwalten - Selbstbauprogramm?



## Danielovitch (17. März 2008)

Hallihallo,

ich habe ein paar Videodateien (ich muss überhaupt nicht sagen, dass es keine Pornos sind, das glaubt mir in diesem Forum eh keiner  ), die ich gerne zentral verwalten würde.

Und um das eben alles zu verwalten, hätte ich an ein Programm folgende Anforderungen:

- einmal starten und dann (bspw. per Verknüpfung oder so) die Dateien öffnen können
- ne schöne Oberfläche, also nix im DOS-Stil oder so 
- wenn möglich, Zusatzinformationen für jeden Film wie Länge usw.

Ich hab schon nach sowas gesucht, aber das sind alles Programme, mit denen man seine DVD-Sammlungen als Datenbank speichern kann, nix von Dateien auf der Festplatte zu sehen.

Wie aufwendig wäre es, sowas selbst zu programmieren? Und falls das nicht so leicht ist: Kennt jemand so ein Programm?

Vielen Dank schonmal


----------



## vinc (18. März 2008)

Explorer?   


Nein, mir is bisher kein solches Programm unter die Finger gekommen. Liegt vielleicht einfach daran, weil man meist nicht so massig Filmchen wie Fotos hat. Evtl können aber diverse Fotosammelprogramme auch mit Videos umgehen.


----------



## Rabowke (18. März 2008)

Wenn du Vista Home Premium respektive Ultimate hast, wär z.B. das Media Center was für dich.

Alternativ & kostenlos gibt es z.B. noch VLS ( VideoLanServer ), VLC werden die meisten kennen.

Des Weiteren gibt es noch 'zig' andere HTPC-Software, die mehr oder weniger deinen Anforderungen gerecht werden sollten. Hier gibts eine kleine Übersicht dieser Software!

Ich benutz halt meine XBox360 als "Abspielgerät", da die Xbox360 sich nativ mit dem Media Center versteht und als "Extender" fungiert. D.h. die Videos / MP3s / Bilder etc. sind auf dem Server und die 360 streamt diese Daten nur. Funktioniert sehr gut.


----------



## Danielovitch (18. März 2008)

Rabowke am 18.03.2008 07:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du Vista Home Premium respektive Ultimate hast, wär z.B. das Media Center was für dich.
> 
> Alternativ & kostenlos gibt es z.B. noch VLS ( VideoLanServer ), VLC werden die meisten kennen.
> 
> ...


Hrm, ich hab leider weder ne XBox360, noch Vista 

Aber danke für die anderen Tipps! Ich werd das nachher mal ausprobieren


----------



## Danielovitch (18. März 2008)

Update: Ich benutze für die Musik iTunes und find das auch ziemlich gut, aber irgendwie kann ich keine Filme zur Mediathek hinzufügen, es passiert einfach nichts wenn ich Videodateien da hinzufügen will. Woran liegt das?


----------

